

Please take this personally - justinblat
http://jbeckwith.com/2015/02/01/please-take-this-personally/

======
chrisbennet
When I talk to my customers/users/clients I go to great lengths to let them
know I want their feedback. I outright tell them "you aren't going to hurt my
feelings".

I aim to delight the users or my software. If they use my product in a manner
which it wasn't intended, they aren't (necessarily) "doing it wrong" \- I
probably failed to anticipate how they would use it or make it intuitive to
use.

